# Congratulations Birmingham



## Belushi (Dec 22, 2014)

You're now the favourite destination for people priced out of London :thumbs :

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/dec/22/birmingham-boom-londoners-move-in



> “Birmingham’s a great place, it’s changed hugely in the last few years,”



Expect to hear a lot more of this kind of thing in future..


----------



## JTG (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank fuck for that, can I have my city back now?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 22, 2014)

JTG said:


> Thank fuck for that, can I have my city back now?



oi!


----------



## JTG (Dec 22, 2014)

wiskey said:


> oi!


It's OK, you're not one of those sorts


----------



## wiskey (Dec 22, 2014)

JTG said:


> It's OK, you're not one of those sorts


That's all right then


----------



## JTG (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 22, 2014)

The only good thing about this so far is that the wankers seem to be drawn to the south side of the city and haven't yet made it North of the M6.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 23, 2014)

Interesting.
Saw this earlier this week www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-30458480


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 23, 2014)

london is full of wealthy people from the rest of england having their jollies at the expense of native londoners.  now they've fucked up london for us, the rest of england are moaning about us escaping to their precious fucking backwaters.  why not just put cockneys in concentration camps ffs.


----------



## coley (Dec 23, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> london is full of wealthy people from the rest of england having their jollies at the expense of native londoners.  now they've fucked up london for us, the rest of england are moaning about us escaping to their precious fucking backwaters.  why not just put cockneys in concentration camps ffs.


Mmmmm, now you've suggested it..............


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> london is full of wealthy people from the rest of england having their jollies at the expense of native londoners.  now they've fucked up london for us, the rest of england are moaning about us escaping to their precious fucking backwaters.  why not just put cockneys in concentration camps ffs.


they have, they're concentrated in brum


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> london is full of wealthy people from the rest of england having their jollies at the expense of native londoners.  now they've fucked up london for us, the rest of england are moaning about us escaping to their precious fucking backwaters.  why not just put cockneys in concentration camps ffs.


in all honesty, tho, essex is filled with people from, or descended from people from, london who were removed in the slum clearances or left over the past 40 years.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 23, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> in all honesty, tho, essex is filled with people from, or descended from people from, london who were removed in the slum clearances or left over the past 40 years.


 
i know, i'm related to lots of them.  that's why i live in kent.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i know, i'm related to lots of them.  that's why i live in kent.


fair enough.


----------



## JTG (Dec 23, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> london is full of wealthy people from the rest of england having their jollies at the expense of native londoners.  now they've fucked up london for us, the rest of england are moaning about us escaping to their precious fucking backwaters.  why not just put cockneys in concentration camps ffs.


You're from Essex though


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 23, 2014)

JTG said:


> You're from Essex though



zone 4 not london enough for you?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 23, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gants_Hill


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 24, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The only good thing about this so far is that the wankers seem to be drawn to the south side of the city and haven't yet made it North of the M6.


Thank the Lord Keep beating them back Bees, we don't want them making it into Cheshire darling


----------

